# Christmas Snow



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

8 inches fresh powder. Atv pushed right thru it. First pass a little tough. Just keeping custumers happy on this fine day. Merry Cristmas to all.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i just went down and did my sister in laws. 16'' of snowplow snow at end but it rained a little so it softened it up but made it heavy. ive plowed about 12 times probably 6'' or more youd think wed have alot but rain can kill it quick. just when i have my drive lookin like a ski slope, rain. oh well ill wait a few minutes lol


----------

